# Mixer Review - Shyndo



## Chukin'Vape (30/8/18)

In this episode - The Shyndo Conspiracies! Deetz and Theo finally agree on one thing. Deetz & Richard gang up and spew floral hate throughout the show - Richard & Theo find a permanent rotation mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/18)

Great video and off to Blck vapour i go!! hahaha

Mango Sticky Rice has been on my mixing list for a week or two now and it also got my attention when i saw Mr hardwicks collab with Shyndo so will be mixing this up for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> Great video and off to Blck vapour i go!! hahaha
> 
> Mango Sticky Rice has been on my mixing list for a week or two now and it also got my attention when i saw Mr hardwicks collab with Shyndo so will be mixing this up for sure.



Yeah Mr Hardwicks has it mixed up if you are worried about Sweet Rice hanging around with no other recipes to mix it with. But its a banger recipe - i'm getting the concentrate. Its a savory fix, which is something I dont have in my steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/18)

Aren't we getting this in a One Shot?
Or did I get my lines crossed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/8/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aren't we getting this in a One Shot?
> Or did I get my lines crossed.



I don't think you do, but I could be wrong - just tagging in @method1 so that he can pm you. I didn't see any oneshots in this at vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

